# umlaute ausbessern



## geisi (19. Jan 2007)

habe ein jsp-script programmiert, das mir formulardaten in eine datenbank einfügt.
leider werden die umlaute als ? in die datenbank eingetragen.

gibt es eine funktion, die mir z.B. ü in & uuml ; umwandelt? (habe leerzeichen eingefügt, das es nicht umgewandelt wird)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Jan 2007)

entsprechendes encoding der db einstellen?


----------



## w00t (23. Jan 2007)

geisi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe ein jsp-script programmiert, das mir formulardaten in eine datenbank einfügt.
> leider werden die umlaute als ? in die datenbank eingetragen.
> 
> gibt es eine funktion, die mir z.B. ü in & uuml ; umwandelt? (habe leerzeichen eingefügt, das es nicht umgewandelt wird)



Hallo,
vielleicht ist es so ja einfacher :wink: 
http://java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=41881


----------

